# Does the idler pulley move or not



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

The idle is not so good and I noticed that the idler pulley wasn't spinning like the other pulleys were. The guy just put new belts on last week and I'm trying to solve this idle problem.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are the belts tight?


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

slicked25 said:


> The idle is not so good and I noticed that the idler pulley wasn't spinning like the other pulleys were. The guy just put new belts on last week and I'm trying to solve this idle problem.


yes the pully is adjustable


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Are the belts tight?



Yes, they seem to be. I might try some idle adjusting later tonight if I can figure this out. Do you know anything about using the idle speed adjusting screw?

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1d/13/6a/0900823d801d136a.jsp


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

slicked25 said:


> Yes, they seem to be. I might try some idle adjusting later tonight if I can figure this out. Do you know anything about using the idle speed adjusting screw?
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1d/13/6a/0900823d801d136a.jsp


yeah but why do you want to mess with the idle spped adjustment? what does your car currently idle at?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That A/C idler pulley has a habit of seizing up. The bearing in it is very tiny , and after a few years I'm not very surprised that it would be locked up. The extra drag would affect your idle rpm.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> That A/C idler pulley has a habit of seizing up. The bearing in it is very tiny , and after a few years I'm not very surprised that it would be locked up. The extra drag would affect your idle rpm.


The rpm '87 300 n/t when the A/C is off is 900 and when on is 1100. I know it's not that much difference but it doesn't take for the gas to be on E.

When I turn the A/C is on that compressor pulley works fine but the idler pulley bolt isn't moving. Can I put some WD 40 on it or loosen the nut?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> The rpm '87 300 n/t when the A/C is off is 900 and when on is 1100. I know it's not that much difference but it doesn't take for the gas to be on E.
> 
> When I turn the A/C is on that compressor pulley works fine but the idler pulley bolt isn't moving. Can I put some WD 40 on it or loosen the nut?


No, the nut shoudn't move, that part is ok. I thought the whole pulley was seized up, from the way you described it. As far as the idle goes, that is way way too high. The VG30 typically idles at 500-700 rpm (5-spd trans), I think the auto idles about 100 rpm higher in neutral.... It won't normally idle much higher when under load, the IAC should stabilize it at 500-700 rpm no matter what.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pft. He thinks he's high. I run a nice 1200 without AC or anything. And I still haven't seen how to adjust it.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I upgraded my gas unleaded plus or 89 octane and that helped cut back the black smoke but I guess it would be best to go get a diagnostic check.


----------

